# anybody know what radio this is?



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I recently bought a used loco on eBay and it includes this decoder. Does anyone recognize it? I would like to try to find a transmitter for it.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, Aristo/Crest/PrecisionRC Revolution receiver/decoder... Early one without sound, installed in the tender of either a Bachmann or Aristo steam tender.










You can buy the transmitter from here: http://www.revoelectronics.com/

Or RLD Hobbies, or Reindeer Pass ...









Greg - 755


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg! I have been mostly unplugged from large scale for a few years, appreciate the help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to let you know, in case you get a bunch of people naysaying, Navin, who was with Aristo from early on is with the new company, and the other principal is the original designer of the original Crest Revolution product. 

So the product is in (in my opinion) the best hands ever since it's inception.

Greg - 752


----------



## The Tinker (Sep 11, 2014)

I totally agree Greg. It is a good product and hopefully we will see it grow


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I go by who is running the business and their performance.

They have added more sound files, the USB updating stick, a linear version of the trackside/super receiver, so the promises made long ago under different top management have been achieved by the current management.

I think it's a good situation.

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I recently saw a video clip with a Climax running one of the new steam sound files. A _definite_ improvement over the first generation steam sound. Here's hoping the trend continues. It's a good system.

Later,

K


----------

